# Can a malt be allergic to chicken?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Every evening Ollie gets gas. He can really STINK. His poops stink. No, I don't expect odorless poop...I think it's the stinky gas that concerns me more. He's always had the Chicken Soup food (puppy formula) and now I mix it with 1/2 adult formula (been doing that for a few weeks--he had all the same "probs" before that anyway). One of the main ingredients is chicken. When I give Ollie a tiny bit of baked chicken, more gas, SQUISHY poop. And when I say a tiny bit, I mean less than a tablespoon of shredded, baked chicken sprinkled on his kibble. I just wonder if I should think about trying one of the Natural Balance puppy to adult allergy formulas...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm not completely positive, but i'm sure i read some where that chicken is the number one meat dogs are allergic to. my irish setter was allergic to chicken.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maltese can be allergic to any protein. Because of this, there are many different foods out there that use different protein sources. Why not try one of those and see if it helps?

My Lady has allergies that have gotten worse over the years. I am rotating proteins now. Lady is getting Prairie's Venison and Millet now.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/content.lass...22F88GYx337E308


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

I believe chicken is very high protein and that could be causing the situation you're having. In my particular case, my little Hailey was diagnosed with microvascular dysplasia at the time of her spay surgery when increased liver enzymes were discovered. Because of this her liver is compromised and we are to avoid a high protein diet in an effort to put less strain on the liver. I know my friend's toy poodle absolutely positively cannot eat anything with even the smallest amount of chicken in it or there are problems out both ends!

You may want to look into the lower protein diets -- Hailey is happy, healthy and doing well on this and my mom is going "low protein" from the start with her new little malti-poo as well. So far so good!

Good luck - 
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Same thing happened to Nemo. He is on Wellness, but the chicken did that.
He is now still on Wellness but the Fish & Potato version.
I would switch Ollie to another version and see what happens..

ANDREA~


----------

